# Amh @ 0.7 -what's next?



## Snowy owl (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello everybody...just turned 39 and on same day, learnt my amh results at 0.7....quite devastating and not knowing where to turn. Doctor advised ivf to start asap but is there anything i could do to increase my chances of success? They advised starting ivf cycle in january and see how stimulation goes. I am worried about using up whatever low reserve there is. Took me a while to get there as life has led me to seek advice from fertility clinic to become a single mum by choice...decision was not easy to make but having a child is really what i want and decided to go this route! As if it was not enough, seems like i have another hurdle to jump (or crash) What is the best course of action? I also had a thyreoctomy 3 years ago and wondering if replacement drugs could have something to do with it? Any first thoughts would be most welcome as feel a bit on a conveyor belt with doctor and at a loss as to what next step to take? Looking forward to reading you...xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome*snowy owl*. FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. It's a haven, especially at times when you feel family, friends, doctors and even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and are feeling. It has helped me no end on my journey. I've not only made some great friends, but also gained a vast amount of knowledge.

I too have a low (non existant) AMH, did try min stim IVF but then moved onto DE.    There have been some great successes in the Poor Responders - I've posted a link for you. Post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. You'll be amazed to find out that whatever your situation, there will be someone else who is going through something similar and who can offer support and information. 

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*Poor Response/Low AMH/High FSH ~ *CLICK HERE

Come and chat with others in your local area on the *Location boards*. CLICK HERE

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best for your coming treatment - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## Tiddles18 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Snowy Owl

I read your post the day you wrote it but was in too much of a state to reply then. You see, the same day I was also told my AMH is 0.7 and I am 39. And like you I'm also hoping to go down the single mothers by choice route (well not really by choice but Mr Right is proving to be very elusive!). As you say, that is challenge enough but to then be told that my AMH was so bad just makes the hurdles greater and the hoops smaller.  

My consultant seemed to be a bit more optimistic than yours, but not a lot! In her words 'I have heard of a woman at our clinic getting pregnant with that result'. Her response to the result was to say start treatment asap. I was planning on having natural IUI - I never had any reason to think I'd have fertility problems, but whilst on the phone I said I wanted to go straight to stimulated IUI. 

It's all happening quickly but I'm glad. Nothing may come of it but for me I know I have to try. It's easy to say now but I've said I'll limit the attempts and not let it take over but we'll see how easy that is to stick to! 

So day 1 was last Friday. I had my initial scan. 2 follicles on one ovary, 1 on the other. I didn't think to ask what size or what that really meant at the time. In fact I walked out of the scans and was leaving the building when they came to get me as I still needed to see the nurse. I really wasn't with it - bizarre really! 

I've now had 3 days of 50mg Clomid - no side effects other than a splitting headache occasionally and feeling and a noisy and unsettled stomach. 

So two more days of Clomid and then I have my next scan on Thursday. Desperately hoping one or two follicles are looking strong and up for a fight!


----------



## Tiddles18 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just to update where I left off. Last Thursday (1st December) I had my second scan - Day 7 of my cycle. I had one follicle that seemed to be maturing, although it was still small at 12mm (I have been told it needs to be 18mm to have any chance). 

I also had my lining checked and unfortunately it was so thin it was almost unmeasurable. So I am now taking 3 x 2mg of Progynova (normally a HRT medication) every day. I have to keep a close eye on side effects as I've had a pulmonary embolism in the past - any twinge or tingling in my legs or chest gets me slightly paranoid! But I haven't really noticed any side effects yet (after 3 complete days).

So I'm testing for LH surge each day - nothing yet - but then I would expect it to be tomorrow if I'm still following a regular cycle. The clinic has told me to ring them tomorrow whether I surge or not by then and it's likely I'll have another scan to see what's going on.

I've booked the week off work in anticipation that this would be the week for insemination - just want to avoid any stresses possible! I know there's only a small chance of success, but I'm trying to be positive  

Snowy Owl - It would be good to hear what decision you've reached.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Tiddles are you not on clexane too?? What caused your PE?
I had multiple PE a few years back and then proved positive for Factor V Leiden - I HAVE to start on clexane as soon as I start on Progynova and continue through out pregnancy.

     for this cycle ....

Might be worth posting here for some more support:

*Cycle Buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Take care

Mini xx


----------



## Tiddles18 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well it's VERY early days, but...... I had a BFP on Thursday!!! 

Total mix of feelings - I think I was in shock after having been told that by the clinic that there was very little chance of having a baby and this was my first go! Now I'm anxious as there's a long way to go and still many things that could go wrong. But, I'm doing/not doing everything I should/shouldn't be doing so getting anxious won't help. Ultimately it's up to my body now - there's not a lot more I can do for the time-being.

I have a scan booked in for 11th Jan and I'm taking each day as it comes. Thankfully my office is closed until the New Year and I have a quiet Christmas lined up so that's another 10 days stress-free - that's got to help!

I don't know what you decided Snowy Owl but thought I'd let you know that it's not beyond possibility that you can conceive on the basis of oyur AMH result alone.

Mini Minx - no-one's mentioned Clexane to me, but I am going to raise it - thanks! The cause of my PE was unknown.


----------

